# Tyre Pressure



## skinnydog1973 (16 Sep 2013)

I have just bought a cyclocross bike for the winter andi was wondering if i only ride my cycleo cross bike on the roads and cycle tracks what pressure should i have in the tyres,i have 110 on my road bike should it be like that or a little less and if i decide to race what should it be then, my bike is the cannondale Caax sora cheers for any help


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2013)

The tyre walls will have minimum and maximum PSI's indicated. So go somewhere in between that is comfy for you.


----------



## VamP (16 Sep 2013)

As above for road use, but for racing you want to go as low as you can get without puncturing. That means sub 30 psi for clinchers, and more like 20 psi with tubs.


----------



## rams1de (16 Sep 2013)

Schwalbe recommend 65psi for 75kg rider on 35mm tyres - stock tyres on the Caadx?

Go higher if you're heavier and lower if you're lighter, within the max/min of course.


----------



## mark william (18 Feb 2014)

i run about 35 on my clincer wheels and they seem to gripp ok and rolling resistance is alright but have heard of some people running 20 psi in tubulars.


----------

